

Google Earth Beaten By Autorendering From Photos - kirubakaran
http://news.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/06/07/2024254&from=rss

======
wallflower
Re: aerial photos. A civil engineering/surveyor friend of mine told me that he
nicknamed the small aerial plane he tagged along on once to do these aerial
surveys the vomit comet - because of the quick back-and-forth required to not
miss coverage.

------
pchristensen
I've lived in Stockholm and I've got to say this is an amazingly good
representation. It's really, really slow.

The buildings seem to rise from the ground like zombies as they're
progressively rendered in more detail. Once again, way cool.

